# [Macbook] Laisser branché l'ordi ?



## Roxus (5 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous je suis nouveau sur mac et sur ce site (et meme sur portable d'ailleur lol).

Je suis sur Windows depuis 10ans environ je passe enfin sur mac et j'en suis TRES CONTENT je vois vraiment la difference (surtout niveau stabilité).

Bref mon problème n'est pas au niveau du mac mais plutot au niveau de l'ordi.

Je m'en sert le plus souvent chez moi (pour le moment) et j'aimerai savoir si il vaut mieu le laisser brancher au secteur tout le temps ou alors utiliser la batterie puis la décharger puis la recharger...etc

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Merci d'avance.
Bonne soirée


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir et bienvenue sur MacGé' 

Apple en parle sur son site.



> *Maintenance standard*
> Pour une conservation optimale d'une batterie lithium-ion, il est important de ne pas laisser les électrons qu'elle contient trop longtemps inactifs. Apple déconseille de laisser un ordinateur portable branché en permanence. Un exemple d'utilisation idéale serait celui d'un banlieusard qui utilise son MacBook Pro dans le train et le branche pour le recharger une fois arrivé au bureau. Par contre, si vous vous servez d'un ordinateur de bureau au travail et que vous n'utilisez votre portable qu'occasionnellement, Apple recommande de charger et décharger sa batterie au moins une fois par mois. Besoin d'un rappel ? Ajoutez un événement dans iCal sur votre ordinateur de bureau.
> 
> *Stockage de longue durée*
> Si vous n'envisagez pas d'utiliser votre ordinateur portable pendant plus de six mois, Apple recommande de retirer et de stocker la batterie chargée à 50 %. Si vous stockez la batterie alors qu'elle est déchargée, elle pourrait passer à un état de décharge profonde qui risquerait de la rendre incapable de maintenir un niveau de charge quelconque. À l'inverse, si vous stockez une batterie à pleine charge pendant une durée prolongée, elle risquerait de subir une perte de capacité, ce qui aura un effet négatif sur sa durée de vie utile. Veillez à stocker la batterie à la bonne température. (Voir "Plages de température de votre ordinateur portable".)


----------



## Roxus (5 Mai 2008)

Merci de votre réponse !!!

Donc en gros vos mieu que je le laisse brancher et qu'une fois par mois je le décharge recharge (si j'ai bien compris) ??


----------



## chuifatigue (5 Mai 2008)

> Apple déconseille de laisser un ordinateur portable branché en permanence.





Hummm tout d'abord bonsoir, personnellement je ne pense pas que laisser branché un ordinateur portable en permanence soit une excellent idée... 
Pour ma part je recharge le mien et dès qu'il est recharger je le débranche et l'utilise jusqu'à environ 20% de la batterie avant de le recharger.


----------



## Amalcrex (6 Mai 2008)

chuifatigue a dit:


> Hummm tout d'abord bonsoir, personnellement je ne pense pas que laisser branché un ordinateur portable en permanence soit une excellent idée...
> Pour ma part je recharge le mien et dès qu'il est recharger je le débranche et l'utilise jusqu'à environ 20% de la batterie avant de le recharger.



LA solution, je pense...
Et de temps en temps la vider complètement ne lui fait pas de mal


----------



## chuifatigue (6 Mai 2008)

> LA solution, je pense...
> Et de temps en temps la vider complètement ne lui fait pas de mal




Non mais c'est certain...  Je n'avait bien sûr pas homis la remarque de PA5CAL où Apple recommande de décharger sa batterie une fois par mois..
Je le fait et je pense que ca ne peut lui faire que du bien ... ( à la batterie  )


----------



## Amalcrex (7 Mai 2008)

Comme toute batterie en fait, pas rien qu'ordinateur. Portable, gps, lecteur mp3, ...


----------



## Macuserman (7 Mai 2008)

Laissez branchez en continu un portable (comme MacBook Pro) permet de ne pas brider le proco...

Maintenant, la charge électrique est basculée dans le portable une fois la batterie chargée !


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Mai 2008)

Roxus a dit:


> Bonjour à tous je suis nouveau sur mac et sur ce site (et meme sur portable d'ailleur lol).
> 
> Je suis sur Windows depuis 10ans environ je passe enfin sur mac et j'en suis TRES CONTENT je vois vraiment la difference (surtout niveau stabilité).
> 
> ...


Bonjour,

Lors d'une discussion rescente sur l'entretien général d'OS X FrançoisMacG a donné ce lien pdf très intéressant. Tout ce qu'il faut savoir sur les batteries, les soins qu'il faut prendre et la manière de les utiliser.


----------



## Amalcrex (7 Mai 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Laissez branchez en continu un portable (comme MacBook Pro) permet de ne pas brider le proco...
> 
> Maintenant, la charge électrique est basculée dans le portable une fois la batterie chargée !


C'est certain que pour avoir les performances max il faut le brancher  mais on a pas besoin de ça tout le temps


----------



## Amalcrex (7 Mai 2008)

ps : Super interessant ce pdf  je garde le lien!


----------



## dapi (7 Mai 2008)

Pour ma part je pense qu'il faut éviter l'utilisation des MacBook et MacBook Pro sans batterie, car le cordon MacSafe qui les équipes est très sensible, ce qui génial pour éviter les chutes, mais ce qui causerait l'arrêt immédiat de l'ordi en l'absence de batterie.


----------



## pcar78 (7 Mai 2008)

Personnellement, je suis sur portable Mac depuis les premiers et je trouve que si l'on utilise la batterie tout le temps, elle ne dure pas longtemps. Chez moi, j'utilise mon MacBookPro sans batterie, ce n'est rien de l'enlever et elle dure plus longtemps. par ailleurs, je n'éteins pratiquement jamais mon ordinateur, il reste en veille la nuit; je le redémarre de loin en loin, mais seulement dans le cadre d'un entretien, de la même manière que j'utilise Onyx.


----------



## ideoblc (11 Mai 2008)

Donc à priori, que ce soit pour le MacBook ou le MacBook Pro, il est possible de les laisser brancher continuellement à condition de calibrer la batterie au début et de l'enlever ensuite?

Je m'intéresse également à ce souci, car étant sur portable X en ce moment, je souhaite en changer pour un MB ou un MBP. Sur ce dit portable, j'ai enlevé la batterie et laissé connecté sans souci, quelque redémarrage de temps en temps mais sinon ça peut aller. J'aime bien la mobilité de ces machines...

Donc si vous dîtes que l'on peut laisser un MB ou MBP continuellement connecte au secteur sans batterie et que ca ne lui cause pas de souci, alors je pourrais faire l'achat les yeux fermés (c'est en gros le point qui me freine le plus dans cet achat).


----------



## marc-book (11 Mai 2008)

Si je me fie a iStat pro dans dashboard ma batterie est en très bonne état après 10 mois d'utilisation quasi quotidienne .
Health 100% > cycles 355 
Je m'en sers exclusivement en portable et vais de pleine charge en message d'alerte soit entre 11 % et 4 % de charge, en respectant les conseils Apple, et l'éteint quand ne m'en sers pas.
Pour les casaniers, rien n'empêche de travailler en fixe et de débrancher ou brancher quand il le faut, et il est bon aussi de pouvoir passer du bureau au canap' ou sur le balcon.. ou alors pourquoi un portable.


----------



## sehkmet (11 Mai 2008)

a vrai dire j'ai un peu la fleim de lire tous les message au dessu, pour te répondre j'ai mon macbook depuis 1 ans et c'est come s'il était un desktop il est en permanence brancher au secteur et la batterie est a 100% de vie (tester avec istat nano et l'autre truc que je me rappel plus du nom dsl) tout cela pour dire quand tu branche ton portable au secteur cela recharge la batterie, une fois la batterie recharger le courant ne passe plus dedans c'est devié directement sur l'ordinanteur


----------



## ideoblc (11 Mai 2008)

marc-book a dit:


> ...ou alors pourquoi un portable.


 
Pour le gain de place, pour la possibilité de le déplacer facilement pour les vacances, pour mes articles, lors de mes quelques retours en France, pour le prix... Je n'ai pas forcément les moyens de débourser une certaine somme et c'est évidemment, et surtout pour la mobilité de l'appareil (également pour mon habitude à toujours utiliser les portables).



			
				sehkmet a dit:
			
		

> tout cela pour dire quand tu branches ton portable au secteur cela recharge la batterie, une fois la batterie rechargée le courant ne passe plus dedans c'est devié directement sur l'ordinateur


 
Ce qui répond clairement à ma question, merci!


----------



## Anthony (21 Mai 2008)

C'est sympa d'avoir filé le lien de mon PDF sur les batteries ;-)


----------

